# Making of the Cyburg Sticks



## digitalmind

I've been wanting to build a pair of speakers for a couple months now, and have been moving ideas from one model to the next. Never sure what to build. Well, I finally started on a project that's named the Cyburg Stick. It's the Cyburg Needle's bigger brother. 

*Reasons why I picked this as a first speaker:*
 1. Easy!
 2. Cheap! They can be built for less than €100 a pair, including _everything_.

*Edit July 6th*
_Ha, guess I was a bit too enthusiastic about the price. I currently have roughly €150 invested in them, and still need a couple speaker connectors. Besides that, I have everything except for the paint/laquer. However, this is with high quality filter parts, and I have plenty MDF left over so it could be done cheaper. Leaving out the filter and it can actually be done for less than €100._

 I think those two points sum it up. 

*The Plan*

Here's the original PDF file on it, containing measurements, filter, schematics, etc. In German.

 Following are the 3d drawings I made of it in Sketchup prior to starting the build:

http://www.iamrik.com/stick/sketchup/6.jpg
http://www.iamrik.com/stick/sketchup/5.jpg
http://www.iamrik.com/stick/sketchup/4.jpg
http://www.iamrik.com/stick/sketchup/3.jpg
http://www.iamrik.com/stick/sketchup/2.jpg
http://www.iamrik.com/stick/sketchup/1.jpg

 The drivers that are being used are these:






 Tangband W4-655A's. Priced at ~€35 per driver. 

*The Build*

 Got the MDF and starting hacking away at it. This is after 3 hours of work:










 It's not glued yet, just clamped so I could get an idea of how they'll look. I made a mistake with one of the sides (made it too short), so I'll have to get some more MDF tomorow. Either way, already been a ton of fun and definitely looking forward to the result!


----------



## JadeEast

Very nice my first diy speakers were a pair that looked
 very similar. A pair of small Fostex in a short Tl-line with
 a helper tweeter. They were really great and soon I started
 other projects and ended up with a giant pair of horns in my
 living room. I live in an apartment now so the horns are long
 gone. Have fun with those, diy speakers are so great.


----------



## ronstah

If you finish them then tell us about listening impressions too!


----------



## 1nf1n1ty

Do these have to be build with MDF?...and does the density of the material matter?...If it doesnt I might try this out and make a nice pair of PC speakers.

 Thanks...Let me know.


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JadeEast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice my first diy speakers were a pair that looked
 very similar. A pair of small Fostex in a short Tl-line with
 a helper tweeter. They were really great and soon I started
 other projects and ended up with a giant pair of horns in my
 living room. I live in an apartment now so the horns are long
 gone. Have fun with those, diy speakers are so great._

 

My next pair of speakers will most likely be based around either the Fe126e or the Jordan EX92s. I'm having way to much fun building this one not to make another. 

 Giant pair of horns... that's something I'm working towards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Do you have any pictures?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronstah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you finish them then tell us about listening impressions too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Most definitely!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1nf1n1ty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do these have to be build with MDF?...and does the density of the material matter?...If it doesnt I might try this out and make a nice pair of PC speakers.

 Thanks...Let me know._

 

What else were you planning to build them with? Why though? MDF is cheap, very easy to work with, and very strong and sturdy. 

 The W4-655 works well in either a closed box with a volume of 0.87L (170Hz -3db) or in a ported box of 2,8L with a 23cm long and 5 cm diameter port (90Hz -3db). For PC speakers, I'd go for the second despite them being a bit bulky for pc speakers.


----------



## 1nf1n1ty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digitalmind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What else were you planning to build them with? Why though? MDF is cheap, very easy to work with, and very strong and sturdy. 

 The W4-655 works well in either a closed box with a volume of 0.87L (170Hz -3db) or in a ported box of 2,8L with a 23cm long and 5 cm diameter port (90Hz -3db). For PC speakers, I'd go for the second despite them being a bit bulky for pc speakers._

 

I havent spent much time looking stuff up...But whats a Port, and does the shape of the enclosure matter?

 Are there guides out there?....Im lost...and need direction.


----------



## heatmizer

$3000.00 dollar speakers are built with mdf. Mdf is dense not very resonant and very uniform in its construction. It's pretty much the universal speaker building material. A port is a hole to let the sound out sized and shaped for the application. The shape of an enclosure is very important it can have as much or more impact on the sound as the driver itself. Look at the enclosure above internal baffle to dampen to sound coming from the bottom ports. Would guess that that it is flat to 50 to 60 hz


----------



## 1nf1n1ty

is the internal baffle the the cross piece on the inside?


----------



## digitalmind

Got the parts for the filter today, as well as new drivers and terminals. The ones I had were taken from a pair of bookshelf horns I have (http://www.iamrik.com/dump/horns.jpg).

 Driver test fitting:





 Filter test layout:


----------



## 1nf1n1ty

Looking hot...Keep posting your updates...I still have to find a Set of DIY speakers I want to build.


----------



## digitalmind

One of the two is done! Well, not quite done yet. It's screwed and not glued at this moment and still needs to be sanded, painted, etc, but it's happily filling my room with some sweet, sweet, mono music. 

 It sounds great. If I'd have to describe the sound at this point, all I can say is that it sounds 'real'. Instruments sound exactly like they should. I expect the sound to tighten up a bit when the driver has more playing time and when the enclosure is glued, but I can't complain at this point. They are very lively sounding. It's missing some of the "big" feeling, but that's logical since it's mono. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The amount of bass this little driver produces is more than I expected. It definitely has plenty for my tastes! It's a very dry bass, quick and real. 

 Anyway, enough of the talk. Pictures say more than I ever could:






















 Back to the shop I go to make the second!

 EDIT: Taadaah!

 Excuse the mess -- that's what you get when I get exited about building something. I forget to clean up. 
 Also excuse the missing foam on the right on the wall.... I needed it to finish the speakers. Will ofcourse be replaced soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 And now for the hardest part, the finishing. I'm going for a piano gloss black with rosewood sides, exactly like my Aurum Cantus's:






 I love that finish, and I hope mine can turn out just as good.


----------



## 1nf1n1ty

That is hot..I cant wait to see the finish product...Im going to go and see what it will cost me to make them...


 Oh..and can I see the inside of the rear of the driver, as well as the terminal?..and where does the crossover component go?


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1nf1n1ty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is hot..I cant wait to see the finish product...Im going to go and see what it will cost me to make them..._

 

At the moment, this is a rough list of what I have invested in them:

 €31.25 for the drivers (x2 = €62.50)
 €48 crossover materials and connectors
 €11.90 speaker wire
 €20.85 MDF 

 Plus a couple euro's for screws, wood glue, etc, though I already had those. 

 Total: €112.

 When finished, I expect to have roughly €150 in them. Well worth it! They sound awesome, even before glueing and breaking in of the drivers. They can really throw the music into the room. Electric guitars sound raw like they should, piano's smooth as they should. Vocals are a bit sibilant from time to time though that's bound to go away when the drivers have a couple more hours on them. The bass theat they can produce is much more than I expected, there's plenty of "oomph" though always tight, dry, and controlled. 

 I'm currently running them filterless, which sounds pretty darn good as well. Leave out the filter and these speakers can be built for less than €100, including materials for finishing.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1nf1n1ty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh..and can I see the inside of the rear of the driver, as well as the terminal?..and where does the crossover component go?_

 

What do you mean "inside of the rear of the driver"? There are images showing the insides with the driver attached. I'll get pictures of the terminal, though it's not very special. I'll post those next weekend though when I finish them -- going on vacation from monday till friday (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). There is no crossover -- just a filter consisting of six components. I'm keeping that external in a seperate box so I can always change things if I feel like it. You can see the filter on the ground here: http://www.iamrik.com/stick/making/9.jpg.


----------



## digitalmind




----------



## krmathis

Nice set of speakers!


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice set of speakers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Mucho graçias!

 I'm going to make the filters, as well as a cheap speaker switchbox today. Filters will be in seperate boxes ofcourse. After that, I hope to finish them this week. I want to make the rear rounded (much like the B&W 800D), but not sure if I can source the bendable MDF that I need for it locally. I'm set on piano black for the color.

 Also toying with the idea of making two small subwoofers for a bit more grunt in the lows. At the harder bass drum hits this speaker feels a little light.


----------



## 1nf1n1ty

Thats a bit pricey...but I think the materials and such will be cheaper for me...


----------



## Nebby

Oh man....piano black finishing is such a pita! Good luck with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I really like the side panels on those Aurum Cantus speakers....


----------



## Dave_M

What is the filter for? There is no tweeter so I thought there was no need for a cross over


----------



## JadeEast

Filter is for Baffle step correction I believe.

 Looks great how do they sound?

 Best sound I have had in my house was a pair of pioneer
 single drivers in a T line with 2 subs. Tube amps driving
 the single drivers and the subs driven by a big old
 SS brute. Took a bit to intergrte all the speakers but man
 Sweet on top and kick ass bottom end when it did.

 Makes me a bit sad that I live in an apartment now and
 had to down size.


----------



## zer061zer0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digitalmind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_








_

 

What are those small speaker, the driver and info, looks like something for me though


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dave_M* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is the filter for? There is no tweeter so I thought there was no need for a cross over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The filter is for correcting the response in the highs. There's a small peak without it, which can be seen here: http://www.iamrik.com/stick/Stick.pdf


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JadeEast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Filter is for Baffle step correction I believe.

 Looks great how do they sound?

 Best sound I have had in my house was a pair of pioneer
 single drivers in a T line with 2 subs. Tube amps driving
 the single drivers and the subs driven by a big old
 SS brute. Took a bit to intergrte all the speakers but man
 Sweet on top and kick ass bottom end when it did.

 Makes me a bit sad that I live in an apartment now and
 had to down size._

 

They sound great! Very airy and exciting. They really throw the music into the room with a large soundstage. Lots and lots of detail and in a bit of a raw way. Electric guitars sound raw like they should. Overall I'm very happy with the results, and expect the sound to tighten up even more when I actually really finish them. 

 One thing though, having such a small driver, the bass isn't very overwhelming. They have plenty of 'oomph' but a bass drum hit will not shake the house. This isn't a problem for me as I'm not a bass head, but could be a problem for others. If I have the time and money for it in a couple months, I might make a small pair of subs. Afraid to mess up the single driver magic though. 

 Downsizing is the evil of all that is hifi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zer061zer0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are those small speaker, the driver and info, looks like something for me though_

 

They are small horns also based on the Tangband W4-655 driver. Here's the schematic: 
http://img311.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w4hrn21og.gif

 They sound really good with instruments such as guitars and piano's, but obviously lack in the bass department. Still very fine speakers for music that isn't heavy on bass.


----------



## zer061zer0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digitalmind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 They are small horns also based on the Tangband W4-655 driver. Here's the schematic: 
http://img311.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w4hrn21og.gif

 They sound really good with instruments such as guitars and piano's, but obviously lack in the bass department. Still very fine speakers for music that isn't heavy on bass._

 

`
 it seems like a lot of partition for a small bookshelf.


----------



## Lpe_91

Can one find that building description pdf in english (or swedish ultimately) somewhere? I know a little german from school but not sufficient.


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zer061zer0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_`
 it seems like a lot of partition for a small bookshelf._

 

It is a fairly complicated design for such a small speaker, but hey, it's a horn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lpe_91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can one find that building description pdf in english (or swedish ultimately) somewhere? I know a little german from school but not sufficient._

 

I haven't found an english one. What parts do you want translated? My german is sufficient to understand it, so I could translate it for you.


 I just got done glueing them. Also made filter boxes, which will also act as a small stand to raise the speakers 10cm, to bring them to my perfect listening height. Made a simple two way speaker switch as well, for quick a/b-ing these to my other pairs. I expect to fill up the parts where needed with filler and sand that down tomorow. After that I'll finish the filters, and finish their enclosures. That done, and it's time for painting them. Can't wait to have them truly finished.


----------



## Lpe_91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digitalmind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't found an english one. What parts do you want translated? My german is sufficient to understand it, so I could translate it for you._

 

No, you don't have to translate it, since I'm not planning to build these, It was just curiousity and for fun I wondered if there was any english one, it could be interesting to read through it.


----------



## GendoIkari

Really awesome job! I have thought about building my own speakers since I can't afford (and don't _require_) a really hifi speaker setup, and these look great. I live in an apartment so thundering bass is not really an option. I would mostly be using these for movies and some music.

 Again, great work and thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lpe_91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, you don't have to translate it, since I'm not planning to build these, It was just curiousity and for fun I wondered if there was any english one, it could be interesting to read through it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ah ok. The document doesn't say much anyway, just some talk about filter options and relations to the Cyburg Stick. I wonder why there isn't an english one, since this design could be a very interesting one for beginning DIY-ers like myself. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GendoIkari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really awesome job! I have thought about building my own speakers since I can't afford (and don't require) a really hifi speaker setup, and these look great. I live in an apartment so thundering bass is not really an option. I would mostly be using these for movies and some music.

 Again, great work and thanks for the inspiration!_

 

Thanks a lot for the kind words, though I'm far, far from finished. I sanded the excess MDF down today, removed the screws, and used filler to fill up the holes. I'll sand the filler down tomorow. I'm taking my time with this as the piano finish will show any and all faults underneath. Also, I hope to start with the filters tomorow, as I have the enclosures for them now. I don't have the extra speaker terminals yet, so for now they'll be hardwired. 

 Most important goal is to have them playing like they will in the end this sunday because I'm hosting a meet. Want to have them blowing away silly headphone users.


----------



## digitalmind

Filled up the screw holes, sanded it down, sanded edges down a bit. Will need a second run of sanding before prepping for paint, but it'll do till this weekend. It's nice to finally have the enclosure as one whole compared to a couple of plates screwed together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bass has tightened up considerably! As has the overall sound but it's definitely most noticable in the low frequency range. There's detail and timbre to the instruments that wasn't there before. Just goes to show how important a solid enclosure really is.


----------



## kristleifur

Hi,

 nice build! I've got Cyburgs Needles and I like them A Lot. Mr. Cyburgs has a good taste in sound, I'll probably build the sticks sooner or later. Your Sticks are better built than my Needles btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's a thread in English about the Sticks:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...threadid=65375

 Here's a thread about the Sticks' siblings, the Needles:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...threadid=47403

 @digitalmind - There's three things you might want to consider:

 * The Needles don't sound 100% right until you round out the baffle behind the driver, as the driver needs space to "breathe". The driver hole is small, and the basket and things take up a bit of space. The Needles use 3" drivers, this may not apply to the 4" drivers in the Sticks - but if it does, there's definitely an audible difference.

 * The 3" driver in the Needle likes to be flush mounted. Has something to do with a frequency peak in the 6-12Khz region AFAIK. Again, this may not apply to the 4" driver, but I suspect it might.

 * Rounding out the edges of the front baffle helps treble dispersion, AFAIK. At least it's supposed to help something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you have a router, all three are pretty easy to do. Check the Needle thread above if you'd like more info, there might be something in the Stick thread too.

 I don't mean to be patronizing - it's just that if you're half way as perfectionistic as I am, you'll probably want to get the speaker as right as possible before painting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Note that single-driver speakers are good candidates for experimenting with digital BSC - I like my Needles better with digital EQ to kill the frequency peaks than the analog circuit.)

 btw: For less than half the price of my SR-325s and PIMETA, I built a pair of Needles and an Amp6. I prefer the sound of the speakers to that of the headphone rig, I can share it, and girls seem to like carpentry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes you think ... !


----------



## kristleifur

At the risk of patronizing you, again, here's some info from Cyburgs himself about the details of working the Stick cabinet:

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...t=#post1021004

 Judging from Cyburgs' words, you can safely ignore my nagging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy the speakers! - and do post more progress pics! Actually, I can't wait to see your finished product, given the care that's obviously gone into them thus far.


----------



## 1nf1n1ty

I want to see them finished...>.< I really liked following your posts too...


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kristleifur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,

 nice build! I've got Cyburgs Needles and I like them A Lot. Mr. Cyburgs has a good taste in sound, I'll probably build the sticks sooner or later. Your Sticks are better built than my Needles btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the kind words. The Needles most definitely have my attention as well! They might be my next speaker that I'll build. I doubt the Sticks I made are better built -- it's my first pair of speakers and hiding faults in photo's is pretty easy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kristleifur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a thread in English about the Sticks:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...threadid=65375

 Here's a thread about the Sticks' siblings, the Needles:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...threadid=47403_

 

Ah thanks for that! I had those links earlier but lost them. Definitely interesting threads.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kristleifur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@digitalmind - There's three things you might want to consider:

 * The Needles don't sound 100% right until you round out the baffle behind the driver, as the driver needs space to "breathe". The driver hole is small, and the basket and things take up a bit of space. The Needles use 3" drivers, this may not apply to the 4" drivers in the Sticks - but if it does, there's definitely an audible difference._

 

Well, too late for that as the speakers have been glued. I'm not sure what you mean by "the baffle behind the driver". Do you mean the front plate? That would make sense, as that's also displayed in this image:






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kristleifur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_* The 3" driver in the Needle likes to be flush mounted. Has something to do with a frequency peak in the 6-12Khz region AFAIK. Again, this may not apply to the 4" driver, but I suspect it might._

 

In the images of Cyburg's Stick, he doesn't have the drivers flush mounted. Since it's my first speaker and I'm not all too familiar with woodworking yet, I've decided against flush mounting it. My next one will be though, even if it's only for looks. There is a spike in the 6-8KHz range, but this is solved with the filter. However, I'm currently still running them filterless and I don't notice the spike. Sure, it sounds a bit Grado... but that doesn't mean it sounds bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kristleifur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_* Rounding out the edges of the front baffle helps treble dispersion, AFAIK. At least it's supposed to help something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you have a router, all three are pretty easy to do. Check the Needle thread above if you'd like more info, there might be something in the Stick thread too._

 

What do you mean, rounding out the edges of the front baffle? Do you mean the edges of the enclosure around the front side? I'll do so by hand, sanding them down, before painting. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kristleifur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't mean to be patronizing - it's just that if you're half way as perfectionistic as I am, you'll probably want to get the speaker as right as possible before painting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm not all that much of a perfectionist since it's my first speaker.... but my dad who is a guitar builder in his spare time most definitely is and he's constantly looking over my shoulder as to what I'm up to with these. Keeps me in check. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kristleifur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_(Note that single-driver speakers are good candidates for experimenting with digital BSC - I like my Needles better with digital EQ to kill the frequency peaks than the analog circuit.)

 btw: For less than half the price of my SR-325s and PIMETA, I built a pair of Needles and an Amp6. I prefer the sound of the speakers to that of the headphone rig, I can share it, and girls seem to like carpentry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes you think ... !_

 

Not much of a fan of EQ but that's mostly because I like to keep my system as clean and simple as possible. Just source, amp, speakers. There is something to be said for digital EQ though...

 Yes, that's also why I moved from headphones to speakers. They sound so much more fun. Plus I can now share the music with the girlies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kristleifur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At the risk of patronizing you, again, here's some info from Cyburgs himself about the details of working the Stick cabinet:

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...t=#post1021004

 Judging from Cyburgs' words, you can safely ignore my nagging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the speakers! - and do post more progress pics! Actually, I can't wait to see your finished product, given the care that's obviously gone into them thus far._

 

It's good to read these two things:

  Quote:


 - Rounding the baffle is always a good idea, because it makes the frequency plot under different angles more linear. Fullrange-speakers tend to beam the sound, so this issue is not so critical than with multi-way speakers. If you have the possibility to round the edges, do it, if not, leave it. Although rounded edges are better for sure, I doubt that the difference can be heard.

 - Same for recessed drivers. Due to the beaming it is not so critical, but do it if you can. 
 

As that makes my work a bit easier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ofcourse I'll post more pictures as these speakers evolve. I might even have them painted before the weekend, though there's still plenty of work to do on the filters (both filters themselves as enclosures). 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1nf1n1ty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want to see them finished...>.< I really liked following your posts too..._

 

Thanks, I can't wait to have them finished either.


----------



## kristleifur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digitalmind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, too late for that as the speakers have been glued. I'm not sure what you mean by "the baffle behind the driver". Do you mean the front plate? That would make sense, as that's also displayed in this image:




_

 

Yup, that's the thing.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digitalmind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you mean, rounding out the edges of the front baffle? Do you mean the edges of the enclosure around the front side? I'll do so by hand, sanding them down, before painting. _

 

I think we're on the same page regarding this - yes. This guy built pretty fine Needles, you can see the rounded front in his pictures:

http://www.greenie512.net/greenie512/html/needles.html


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kristleifur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yup, that's the thing._

 

Ok, weird that I actually never noticed it. I can still do it though. Thanks for pointing it out.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kristleifur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think we're on the same page regarding this - yes. This guy built pretty fine Needles, you can see the rounded front in his pictures:

http://www.greenie512.net/greenie512/html/needles.html_

 

Oh those are nice! I've rounded the front baffle a bit, like all other edges. I don't think I'll round them any more since I'm going with a piano black finish, with the outer sides deep red. If the corners are rounded, that might look a bit silly.

 The feet I'm making for them are 30mm thick, squares which stick out aproximately 1 cm on each side, with a half circle at the front. Like this:





 That will be placed on 3 spikes, one in front, two in the back. I'm getting a metal logo made to place on the halfcircle. Haven't made a design for it, but it'll be something simple and classy. I want these speakers to look as "real" as possible.


----------



## kristleifur

Whoa, those speakers are going to look Nice.


----------



## jonnywolfet

Nice speakers digitalmind!, i was just wondering if you are still contemplating building the poor man's stradivari? as with all things audio, it wont be long before you are looking for a more challenging (and better sounding) build!!! i dont see myself building a pair for a good couple of years (dont have a big enough room for them yet) and it would be nice to see a pair come together...


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonnywolfet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice speakers digitalmind!, i was just wondering if you are still contemplating building the poor man's stradivari? as with all things audio, it wont be long before you are looking for a more challenging (and better sounding) build!!! i dont see myself building a pair for a good couple of years (dont have a big enough room for them yet) and it would be nice to see a pair come together..._

 

Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definitely build another pair after this one... it's too much fun. The poor mans Strad is a good contender, but so are the Jordan VTL's, or a complicated horn based on the Fostex 126. I'll definitely want something a bit harder to build though. That's also part of the reason why I'm taking my time with the finish of these speakers, I might sell them and good looking ones are easier to sell than rubbish looking speakers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a small room (roughly 3m x 3.5m) but big speakers are more fun to build and look cooler than smaller ones, regardless of room size. So, a big speaker is definitely in the planning some day.


----------



## digitalmind

And the feet are done. I'm considering adding a second layer of dual-layer MDF under the spikes shaped like the foot itself. Still need to sand the edges down a bit neater. Will see about that tomorow, enough for today.


----------



## CTY

I'm too very interested in building those speakers. Looks like a project to keep me busy during the holidays
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your 3D plans look really helpful!

 I've got a question regarding the drivers: There are two different types of the Tangband you used available: The shielded W4-655SA und the un-shielded W4-655A, the shielded one being slightly more expensive (30€ vs. 25€). Is there a difference in sound? I know that you shouldn't use the unshielded one near transformers, TVs, etc., but besides from that? Maybe someone can answer this question


----------



## AlanY

Where did you get those spikes? Can you give me a link? They look great!


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AlanY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where did you get those spikes? Can you give me a link? They look great!_

 

Oehlbach S2000. Come in gold, chrome, and black. I got them at a local electronics store. They were quite expensive for spikes, but they were the only ones I could source locally. 

http://www.oehlbach.de/CMS/product-d...elnummer=55040

 My reason for going with just three instead of the usual four is so that the speaker will be stable on any ground, whether completely flat or not. It might be a bit more prone to tipping over if you walk into it, but you shouldn't do that anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CTY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm too very interested in building those speakers. Looks like a project to keep me busy during the holidays
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your 3D plans look really helpful!

 I've got a question regarding the drivers: There are two different types of the Tangband you used available: The shielded W4-655SA und the un-shielded W4-655A, the shielded one being slightly more expensive (30€ vs. 25€). Is there a difference in sound? I know that you shouldn't use the unshielded one near transformers, TVs, etc., but besides from that? Maybe someone can answer this question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's definitely a fun project to keep you busy! If you need the 3D plans with any extra dimensions or from different views, just ask. You can also get the Sketchup files, if you want. 

 The un-shielded is said to have slightly more bass but lacking in definition in the bass. However, the person at the store where I bought these drivers said he couldn't hear the difference. I have both the W4-655SA and the W4-655 and have heard them both in this speaker, and also couldn't tell if there was a difference. Personally, I'd go for the shielded as a "just in case" measure. The cost isn't much more, and you can place the filter near to the driver without creating a transformer (though this really is a non-issue, unless you literally stick the filter right next to the driver).


----------



## 1nf1n1ty

the spikes look sick...I think you should acctually spray paint them and make them look gangster...that would be nice...lol...but I think if they matched that would work too..


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1nf1n1ty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the spikes look sick...I think you should acctually spray paint them and make them look gangster...that would be nice...lol...but I think if they matched that would work too.._

 

I don't know, I'm more a fan of thinner spikes. I suspect the chrome will look classy combined with the piano black, so I'll leave them as is. 

 And how on earth can spikes be "gangster"? Sure, they bling, but do they aren't near 20 inch in diameter.


----------



## jbloudg20

Lookin Good!


----------



## 1nf1n1ty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digitalmind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know, I'm more a fan of thinner spikes. I suspect the chrome will look classy combined with the piano black, so I'll leave them as is. 

 And how on earth can spikes be "gangster"? Sure, they bling, but do they aren't near 20 inch in diameter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

nah...not spikes gangster...paint...Like spray paint..that would be cool


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1nf1n1ty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nah...not spikes gangster...paint...Like spray paint..that would be cool_

 

Dude you do realize you live in toronto right?

 there is no north side


----------



## wafflesomd

I will most likely build these, they just look sleek, and are very simple.

 Not sure if it will keep me busy, I could get all this down in half a day :/

 All my speakers are DIY, so I'm kinda accustomed to it.

 These just look great. Good job man.


 BTW, I noticed those other full range bookshelfs, did you build those?


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1nf1n1ty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nah...not spikes gangster...paint...Like spray paint..that would be cool_

 

Oowwwwkaayy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I made the filters today, as well as finished their boxes. Which means that the speakers are ready for painting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll take some shots of the filters tomorow.


----------



## wafflesomd

Did you build the bookshelfs as well?


----------



## labmat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wafflesomd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you build the bookshelfs as well?_

 

He answered that question at the bottom of post #22

 Those are some sweet looking speakers; I'm seriously considering making a pair. Do you know if anyone has made the center channel speaker yet? I also noticed what appeared to be a set of rear surround speakers in the same plans or am I smoking crack?


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wafflesomd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you build the bookshelfs as well?_

 

Nope 
	

 Thanks labmat for the link. 

 Sorry I missed your question earlier.

 Edit:
 Wait, I didn't answer the question there there. Though I think I did somewhere in this thread. Either way, no, I didn't build them, but rather bought them from somebody who has made a lot of smaller designs, including the Needles. I was so impressed by the sound of these cheap drivers that I wanted to build something bigger with them, hence why I chose the Sticks.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *labmat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He answered that question at the bottom of post #22

 Those are some sweet looking speakers; I'm seriously considering making a pair. Do you know if anyone has made the center channel speaker yet? I also noticed what appeared to be a set of rear surround speakers in the same plans or am I smoking crack?_

 

Nope, you're not smoking crack. 

 There are a lot of different plans for it, including a CD storage speaker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have fully convinced me today to sell my other pair of speakers (the Aurum Cantus's), and I did so. Though I haven't sold the other pair purely because I find these Sticks slightly better sounding, but because selling them also enables me to build another pair of speakers. I'm still hunting for ideas, though it'll either be the Jordan VTL's based on the JX92s, or a pair of horns based on the Fostex Fe126e.


----------



## 1nf1n1ty

LOL...this thread has gone nowhere in the past few days...Its okay...When I go to my dads in august Im going to build them. Which should be fun.


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1nf1n1ty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL...this thread has gone nowhere in the past few days...Its okay...When I go to my dads in august Im going to build them. Which should be fun._

 

I'll get some shots up of the filters, but other than that, it won't go anywhere for another 5 weeks. I'll be on a 4 week vacation starting saturday, I'll be doing the finishing after that.


----------



## d888sp4

...
 They are small horns also based on the Tangband W4-655 driver. Here's the schematic: 
http://img311.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w4hrn21og.gif
 ...

 I should like to build it, so please, can you have more details about passive filter (if necessary), test measures (data, image) etc..?
 Thanks.


----------

